# Barn & property I bought to homestead.



## Sturedman

This is outside of Cambridge, OH. It is a little over 10.5 acres. It's only an hour from where we live and work. 6 mores years til retirement. Will have a house built, well, septic and solar/wind power installed during those 6 years. All by us. This is a great forum. Was lucky to find. It has a well and septic on the lot with the farmhouse next door. About 800 yard away. We also got lucky I think for only $27,000.

The barn.










Inside barn










Inside barn










Stables underneath barn










Property










More property


----------



## theemon

thats nice!


----------



## littlebitfarm

Love the barn!!!!!!!

Kathie


----------



## Sturedman

The barn is 40 x 60. I am building a house that is only going to be 20 x 40 lol.


----------



## theemon

i messaged you


----------



## Sturedman

This is the layout. The blue area goes down into a hollow and back up the other side. Near the top of the the hollow area is a spring that feeds down into a creek. Wish is was closer up where we are going to build the house. Would need a well lol


----------



## Zeet_Cranberry

The inside looks considerably better than I would have expected seeing the outside. Someone took care of it. Congratulations.


----------



## blue gecko

Very, Very nice. That "basement" may have a concrete floor. Even if it doesn't there's a goldmine of manure there for a garden. My grandparents bought a farm in Illinois and when they cleaned out the old barn they found a concrete floor a couple of feet down. They were quite pleasantly surprised.


----------



## RonM

I would like to find something similar to fix up for a hunting camp...Thats a great find.....


----------



## Sturedman

Zeet_Cranberry said:


> The inside looks considerably better than I would have expected seeing the outside. Someone took care of it. Congratulations.


The lady we bought it from lives in Indiana and had inherited it, but never saw it. She said the barn was in "fair" shape and might need torn down lol. 

Glad she didn't look to close at it.


----------



## BarbadosSheep

wow! That barn is FANTASTIC!!! What a steal!


----------



## Bret

This place and barn have a happy friendly spirit. Thanks for the pictures. Enjoy it.


----------



## Sturedman

BarbadosSheep said:


> wow! That barn is FANTASTIC!!! What a steal!



I was thinking the same thing!!!!


----------



## MikeC

My what a nice barn you have there! Great find. I wish you many, many years of happiness!


----------



## Centralilrookie

Great find! Congratulations!!


----------



## cindilu

The barn is beautiful and it seems like it is in really good shape. Good job on finding it. However, I loved the area the barn sits in, that is what really takes your breath away.


----------



## Sturedman

cindilu said:


> The barn is beautiful and it seems like it is in really good shape. Good job on finding it. However, I loved the area the barn sits in, that is what really takes your breath away.


Thanks...I love it too. Can't wait til spring to get it all cut down and start building a house on it. The best thing is it is sitting on top of the hill, which allows me to see for miles all around me. That's also gonna be great when I put a couple of wind generators on top of the barn to supplement the solar power. I get all the sun from up there, so my garden should love it as well lol.


----------



## Sturedman

Even on dreary winter days I love it up there.


----------



## kudzuvine

WOW! Since my love of barns runs sooo deep, first thing that my mind pictured was the main floor turned into a living area. Plenty of access for elec/plumbing. Of course extra insulation between floor and lower area to reduce any smells (farm animals). You did really good on this purchase.....Janet


----------



## Sturedman

kudzuvine said:


> WOW! Since my love of barns runs sooo deep, first thing that my mind pictured was the main floor turned into a living area. Plenty of access for elec/plumbing. Of course extra insulation between floor and lower area to reduce any smells (farm animals). You did really good on this purchase.....Janet


My first thought as well, but, I think it's less expensive to build the small house I have planned. I am sure, even though it's a 40 x 60 barn, it won't take long to fill it up lol. It will be a great shop area for me, equipment storage, canning area...etc. It is already wired for electricity and has a breaker box in it. It had electric service at one time.


----------



## kudzuvine

I understand. I just love it and good luck. Keep us updated


----------



## Sturedman

kudzuvine said:


> I understand. I just love it and good luck. Keep us updated


Thanks, and will do. I will be on here a lot lol, tons of good advice so far. Our first foray into gardening and such as well. This is a great site. Very lucky to have stumbled on it. :bouncy:


----------



## jim_2326

BarbadosSheep said:


> wow! That barn is FANTASTIC!!! What a steal!


 And it is already air conditioned.:banana:


----------



## JawjaBoy

Very nice find!

I can see LOTS of possibilities in that barn! Looks to be plenty of bracing for a 2nd floor up top as well. 

Wish I had something like that here!


----------



## Sturedman

jim_2326 said:


> And it is already air conditioned.:banana:


I was told they were built like that to keep air circulating and keep the hay dry. Also, the structure going across the middle of it was for tobacco drying. I will put slats on the outside walls to seal it where they left the open boards. I don't plan on drying any tobacco lol.


----------



## cindilu

It would be great for solar as well as wind energy. I would be chomping at the bit to start to build. That is a mountain you would never want to get off of and leave, even for the day, lol.


----------



## Sturedman

cindilu said:


> It would be great for solar as well as wind energy. I would be chomping at the bit to start to build. That is a mountain you would never want to get off of and leave, even for the day, lol.


It is tough sitting here waiting for spring lol. It's a 5 year plan to get everything ready. Just hope the jobs we have last that long to keep the money stream flowing. We have only 6 payments left on our house here, so that will free up an extra $550 a month to go at it lol.


----------



## Rafter B

omg, I love the barn as well. just love old barns. good for you.


----------



## primal1

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Joe.G

Nice Find, I would defiantly attend to any needs the barn has so you can keep it standing for many many more years. I love old barns.


----------



## Sturedman

Don't know if this link works, but went out to the barn to do some shooting. You can get a good idea of how big the barn is, and see the block foundation is around the stables. That's me shooting my Glock, my son hanging me my AR-15, and my wife. My other son is taping it.
[ame]http://youtu.be/6TjzeuZoM24[/ame]


----------



## jessiesue

Since you were the only response I got on "Downsizing" I was curious and done a search, found this post. Love the barn. Reminds me of the area I grew up in, Jackson Co Ky. Looks like a nice place to retire to. Will continue to follow your post. I have uploaded a few pics. of our progress in Downsizing.


----------



## WIWinterman

Very Nice!
Definitely a nice barn! The frame looks to be very strong. If you can't afford to majorly re-hab it right now- make sure it's got a good roof and good drainage away from the foundation. That will keep it in shape for 15+ years without lifting a finger.

I'm very happy for you; this looks like a fun place to retire to!


----------



## LittleRedHen

Wow it is in great shape on the inside!


----------



## Windgefluester

yay congrats! I'm happy for you


----------



## used2bcool13

That barn is beautiful, great find and the land is great too. Good luck keep us posted. I agree about digging down in the bottom floor.


----------



## Sturedman

I met a guy out there today. We will have a driveway in 3 weeks!!! Plus, he does the brush hog too, so we will set that up when we do the driveway.


----------



## HuskyBoris

love it.the barn is in great shape and the property is fantastic as well.the original barn at my place is long gone


----------



## woody

Nice! The thing that caught my eye was I didn't see a peep of daylight in the roof. That's probably why the timbers appear to be in such great condition. Super barn!


----------



## Sturedman

woody said:


> Nice! The thing that caught my eye was I didn't see a peep of daylight in the roof. That's probably why the timbers appear to be in such great condition. Super barn!


I noticed that too when we went to look. The lady told us the barn was roofed in 1995.


----------



## Sturedman

A great find this weekend also. The old farmhouse next to us had a well and leech field. Well, come to find out, when the subdivided the farm up to sell, the well and field are on our property. The person that bought the other lot, is tearing down the old house anyway, and building a house at the other end of his property. So, that's an unexpected savings on have a well drilled and a whole septic system installed.


----------



## Joe.G

De[ends on the shape of the well and the cond of the Field. I would not get to excited intill you have them checked out.


----------



## Sturedman

Joe.G said:


> De[ends on the shape of the well and the cond of the Field. I would not get to excited intill you have them checked out.


Yep, I thought of that. The well was drilled in 1995 according to the county records. The septic was done in 1996. I am sure the well is good, as it was being used a year ago by the owner of the farm. Since I know nothing about them, I am going to have a well company check it out for me, and for sure replace the pump if it needs it or not. I'm just glad I won't have to drill one. I know less about leech fields, but if it's good, that will save some on having a system put in. In my situation, every little bit helps lol. 

We are trying to build out there and get this ready while supporting our livelihood in Wheeling, until I retire in a few years. I will not borrow any money to do it. It all has to be done out of pocket lol.


----------



## Joe.G

It may all work and I hope it does, Just have a company check the well, Water quality and GPM. The leech field may still be ok, But will it be able to be connected to your home, are they located correctly? If you are able to use the Leech Why couldn't you tie into the septic? I would not replace the pump if the one there is working.


----------



## Sturedman

Joe.G said:


> It may all work and I hope it does, Just have a company check the well, Water quality and GPM. The leech field may still be ok, But will it be able to be connected to your home, are they located correctly? If you are able to use the Leech Why couldn't you tie into the septic? I would not replace the pump if the one there is working.


I would just feel comfortable with a new pump. I don't know if it was ever replaced in the last 18 years, so I would have no worries with a new one. We are building on the opposite side of the leech field so I would just have to have my tank connected to it from the other end. I don't even know how that works of if it can be done. May be more economical to just install new anyway. Would be cool if I could work with it though.


----------



## Sturedman

The property now has an address! Wednesday I am meeting with the electric co-op guy to find out what I have to do to get a power pole set up close to where I will be building at. Electric is at the street and on the farm house next door, so they said it should be pretty simple and inexpensive. Yehaw! again lol Inexpensive as in I don't have to pay for any transformer. All they have to do except drop a line to my pole. She said that saved me at least $1600.00.


----------



## Jenstc2003

WOW- you did GREAT!!! That barn will serve you well, and the property is beautiful.


----------



## Sturedman

Jenstc2003 said:


> WOW- you did GREAT!!! That barn will serve you well, and the property is beautiful.


Thanks! We for sure lucked into it.


----------



## ralph perrello

Improve the spring and build a resevior. A shallow well pump will lift water 30 feet. If the rise to the house is not more than 30 feet use it and save the well money for something else.


----------



## Sturedman

Clearing for a driveway:


----------



## Sturedman

Slippin' and sliddin' on the dozer knocking down the hill for the driveway.

Hope this works.

[ame]http://youtu.be/EPbJvOEL_X8[/ame]


----------



## Joe.G

What are you trying to do, I thought you had dway in already.


----------



## Sturedman

Joe.G said:


> What are you trying to do, I thought you had dway in already.


I just added this. It was done a couple of weeks ago lol. Just got around to posting it.


----------



## Sturedman

Got a trailer and lawn tractor (used) to get started clearing up the land!


----------



## Sturedman

First day of cutting and clearing


----------



## Joe.G

DO you have pic's of the different home sites you are looking at? Do you have pic's of the Well and septic site?


----------



## Sturedman

Joe.G said:


> DO you have pic's of the different home sites you are looking at? Do you have pic's of the Well and septic site?


I have a overhead google satellite pic I'll post with where everything will be.


----------



## Sturedman

Proposed layout










Black area - driveway
Red area - house
Green dot by house - well
Light blue area - leach field
Purple area - garden
Dark blue area chickens
Big gray area - pasture land
Yellow is property lines

At bottom left of property is a creek. Behind the garden the property goes down into a valley to the creek. About 4 acres really isn't usable except for trees.

All this is subject to, and probably will change as we progress.


----------



## Joe.G

How big is Property again?
Leach looks like it is far enough away from the Well.

Does road follow Property line?

How far is Barn from house?

I Prob would put chickens on other side of the barn, It looks like a hike in the Pic's Which may be a pain in the winter to lock them up and what not.

Your Pasture is all trees now? So you need to clear and fence? That may be a bit of work, Would be nice if you can sell the timber.


----------



## Sturedman

Joe.G said:


> How big is Property again?
> Leach looks like it is far enough away from the Well.
> 
> Does road follow Property line?
> 
> How far is Barn from house?
> 
> I Prob would put chickens on other side of the barn, It looks like a hike in the Pic's Which may be a pain in the winter to lock them up and what not.
> 
> Your Pasture is all trees now? So you need to clear and fence? That may be a bit of work, Would be nice if you can sell the timber.


It's a little over 10 acres. The road does follow all the way around. We are only going to be about 150 feet from the barn. The pasture area is not much for trees, just a lot of 2 & 3 inch diameter saplings. Many years ago it was pasture land that is just overgrown now. And, yep....a lot of fencing lol.


----------



## Joe.G

If you have time one day walk around snapping some shots, I like looking at peoples propertys.


----------



## Sturedman

Joe.G said:


> If you have time one day walk around snapping some shots, I like looking at peoples propertys.


I have a load of them on facebook lol. You can add me "[email protected]"


----------



## Joe.G

I'll try to find it though my GF's I don't do the whole facebook thing.


----------



## Sturedman

Time for work again!


----------



## FarmChix

Very cool. We used to live in Caldwell. It is very beautiful out there.


----------



## unregistered168043

Whats the plan? Going to raise any livestock? Veggies?


----------



## Sturedman

Darntootin said:


> Whats the plan? Going to raise any livestock? Veggies?


For sure a garden, fruit trees & chickens. Not sure about livestock yet. Just want to get electric, well and septic set up over next year. Put a travel trailer on it, sell our house here and build a house there and retire. Unless of course some apocalyptic event occurs, then we will be living in the barn lol.


----------



## RonM

That is a lawn mower not a tractor, it will never hold up mowing the kind of stuff in those barn photos..wasn't designed for it, it was designed for mowing a lawn and probably a small one at that.....good luck....


----------



## Sturedman

RonM said:


> That is a lawn mower not a tractor, it will never hold up mowing the kind of stuff in those barn photos..wasn't designed for it, it was designed for mowing a lawn and probably a small one at that.....good luck....


lol...that's is why a bought a used one, hoping it lasts a couple of seasons to get the lawn going before purchasing a new one. 

And, by the way....it is a Craftsman LT1000. The "LT" stands for "lawn tractor". The GT series stands for "garden tractor". :nanner:


----------



## zwarte

Don't feel like you have to "clean" everything up. Those brushy areas are good for birds and other wildlife.

I don't have a sense of scale for your place - but how close is your septic field to your well?


----------



## Sturedman

zwarte said:


> Don't feel like you have to "clean" everything up. Those brushy areas are good for birds and other wildlife.
> 
> I don't have a sense of scale for your place - but how close is your septic field to your well?


We are only cleaning up about 3 or 4 acres of the ten. The rest is gonna be left "wild" lol.

We haven't done the septic yet, but it will be far enough away from it for sure.


----------



## Sturedman

More pics

On the back of the property. Looks like it used to be a 4 wheeler trail. It will be again!



















From the road, you can only see the roof of the barn


----------



## Joe.G

Are you going to repair the barn this year? I would also cut some windows in it.


----------



## Sturedman

Joe.G said:


> Are you going to repair the barn this year? I would also cut some windows in it.


The barn will have to wait until we build our house and move out there. Buying the property drained the savings we had, so now we have to build the house over the next 2 years while working. There's not a lot to repair on the barn, just taking down the insulation board, and putting slats up to close it in. It is designed this way to allow hay to stay dry inside by the breeze through the boards. Structure wise is top notch. (see previous pics of interior and stables). With 3 payments left now on my house loan here, that's another $550.00 a month we can throw at it lol.


----------



## Joe.G

I know why the barn is made the way it is, I would add windows to it and I would also repair teh outside boards sooner rather then later, you can find the rough cut boards pretty cheap. I just hate to see a nice old barn fall apart, I see so many around here that people keep saying next year next year and before you know it there a beyond repair. I do understand money issues though.


----------



## Sturedman

Joe.G said:


> I know why the barn is made the way it is, I would add windows to it and I would also repair teh outside boards sooner rather then later, you can find the rough cut boards pretty cheap. I just hate to see a nice old barn fall apart, I see so many around here that people keep saying next year next year and before you know it there a beyond repair. I do understand money issues though.


I agree with hating that people let them go. The plan is to have the house complete and move in in 2 years. Then we will sell the house here in Wheeling. We should net about $70,000 from that. Those funds will go to redo the barn and set up the solar and wind systems. If we can last that long before some crisis or apocalyptic event occurs lol


----------



## dowdyrunner

I love the barn and I brought 2 cabins in Quaker City Ohio on 10 1/2 acres on Pumpkin Ridge Road. It has spring water and I am trying to find out all I can about using spring water for my cabins. It used to be a Summer Camp with over 160 acres and they sold it off in sections. I plan to move there this year and it is beautiful. I love having my own woods to walk and nature all around me and seeing the stars at night. I have a lot to do because of so much to pack and critters. Right now I live in Cleveland Ohio. Any help would be appreciated.
We do have two pumps pumping the spring water where it is down on the hill and holding tanks.


----------



## Joe.G

I would start your own post asking about the water. At that time also ask any questions or concerns you may have. You will get a lot more replys that way.


----------



## Sturedman

dowdyrunner said:


> I love the barn and I brought 2 cabins in Quaker City Ohio on 10 1/2 acres on Pumpkin Ridge Road. It has spring water and I am trying to find out all I can about using spring water for my cabins. It used to be a Summer Camp with over 160 acres and they sold it off in sections. I plan to move there this year and it is beautiful. I love having my own woods to walk and nature all around me and seeing the stars at night. I have a lot to do because of so much to pack and critters. Right now I live in Cleveland Ohio. Any help would be appreciated.
> We do have two pumps pumping the spring water where it is down on the hill and holding tanks.


I'm afraid I don't know anything about springs or developing them. We have a creek that runs across the back of out down in the valley that seems to be fed by a spring on our property. It is too far down hill and away for it to do much good for me though. Sorry.


----------



## Sturedman

Thought I'd post a view from the backside of the property.


----------



## Vosey

Just stumbled onto this thread, great property! The barn makes my heart sing. And $27,000, wow, wow, wow. Wouldn't find that here. Had to jump on Zillow and look at land near us. 5.53 acres with well, power 82,000 and 16 acres with road in, views, 160,000. 

Good luck with it all!


----------



## Sturedman

Thought I show what it looked like in November when we bought it, and what it's looking like with just a little bit of work so far. The lady that inherited it in Indiana, had never even driven out to see what it looked like. She just wanted some fast cash. I can hardly wait till everything turns green. The views from on top of this hill have to be spectacular. Nice little bonus!


----------



## motdaugrnds

Nice buy and solid-sounding plan. Congratulations and thanks for posting pictures. It is such fun to se what others are actually doing to their property.

((sending positive vibes your way for continuing the place))


----------



## Sturedman

I am just blown away at the size of this barn, and how clean it is. This is the inside of it, with the stables underneath it. I think it was built in 1996, and it's all cedar. It doesn't look like it from the outside, but the lady I bought it from thinks her dad had it build in '96 when he had the well done.


----------



## Joe.G

Do you have pic's of the downstairs of the barn?

And I am pretty sure that the barn was not built in 96, I could be wrong and I am just looking at the pictures but it looks much older than that, that is not a bad thing i would rather have a old barn.


----------



## Sturedman

Here's a couple from the underside of the barn


----------



## Sturedman

Joe.G said:


> Do you have pic's of the downstairs of the barn?
> 
> And I am pretty sure that the barn was not built in 96, I could be wrong and I am just looking at the pictures but it looks much older than that, that is not a bad thing i would rather have a old barn.


I have no idea. Jut going by what the woman thought lol. She is also the one that said there is an old barn on it that probably needs torn down. So you know she never saw it. Just inherited it!


----------



## Joe.G

The block wall looks newer but that is about it, ANd that may have been added after the barn was up to fix a issue or strength it.


----------



## Sturedman

Joe.G said:


> The block wall looks newer but that is about it, ANd that may have been added after the barn was up to fix a issue or strength it.


Good observation. I hadn't figured that.


----------



## Sturedman

Another before when we bought it, and after a couple days of cleaning. This vantage point is about where our front porch will be with the barn behind us.


----------



## RonM

Good looking property, had you ever thought of refurbishing the barn into a house, I bet that would look nice converted to a house.............


----------



## Sturedman

RonM said:


> Good looking property, had you ever thought of refurbishing the barn into a house, I bet that would look nice converted to a house.............


We looked at that option, but it is a little costly. More than my budget allows. And, we want to use the barn as a barn hopefully.


----------



## Sturedman

Thought I'd share a couple of photos, from the greening of the property. I was so excited to drive out yesterday and find this. Also a couple from the backside of the property on the way to the creek.


----------



## RonM

I sure would like to go over there turkey hunting and deer hunting, looks like the right place to be........


----------



## Sturedman

RonM said:


> I sure would like to go over there turkey hunting and deer hunting, looks like the right place to be........


I was surprised out how much deer poop was all over that property in January lol. And we hear turkeys, so I am sure it's a good spot for that indeed.


----------



## Sturedman

A few more.



Our spring fed stream down in the valley


The path down to the stream


----------



## RonM

You could never show us too many photos.....love em.....


----------



## Dale Alan

Wow,very nice. Congrats !


----------



## Sturedman

Talked to the electric company today. $4,000.00 to get a meter pole by the driveway. Haha on that one. Although, he did say, if we move in within 48 months, and make that our residence, they will refund the $4,000.00. Now we have have decided to just buy a used rv with a generator for the $4,000. Stay in it on the weekends while we build, and once we are ready to move in, they will install it all with no charge. I can drive it to the dump station when the tanks are full and have water, electric and such all in one shot. Just a class "c" rv. Not a big one.


----------



## RonM

That'll work.......


----------



## Sturedman

A few more pictures of it turning green and starting to fill in. I am loving this place lol. Seclusion at it's finest.







You can barely see the driveway we had cut in off the road lol


----------



## jwal10

Go ahead and install the septic when you can. Your own dump station....James


----------



## d'vash

Loved looking at the pictures. The property looks fantastic, and what an excellent price too!


----------



## Sturedman

UPDATE: (lol)

After weeks of trying to figure out were to build the house, what kind of foundation, size, roof, etc, etc...., we started looking at having a pole barn built, and building inside that.

After factoring all the costs involved in just putting up the pole barn, it finally hit us. WE HAVE ONE...duh!

Our barn is very solid. 2400 square feet of floor space, a loft, and 30' height at the peak of the roof. A slate roof that's in excellent shape. 2 x 12 floor boards on 2 x 12 joists on 24" centers. Huge beams holding it up and together. The outside can stay the way it is, and not even let people know there is a house inside it. It will look like and old barn lol. Just kidding about that, we will have to have windows and such.

So now, all the planning thus far can be scrapped and we start all over again. Now to research ideas on converting the barn to a house, inexpensively of course.


----------



## Sturedman

*A short video of part of the property and barn, before brush hogging yesterday morning. Over the next 3 years this will become a self sustainable off the grid homestead with it's own well, septic and a combination of solar/wind power. It's a little over 10 acres, with a 40 x 60 bank barn with stables under it.*

[ame]http://youtu.be/MgzUPedPSqc[/ame]


----------



## Sturedman

How I spend Friday lol

[ame]http://youtu.be/_ZnaTz9Uark[/ame]


----------



## jimbull34

I thought that looked like a tobacco barn, nice. When you said you had a spring that formed a creek, that caught my attention, HYDRO POWER! Any place that has running water can be used for generating hydro power. Think about it, its well worth it!


----------



## Sturedman

jimbull34 said:


> I thought that looked like a tobacco barn, nice. When you said you had a spring that formed a creek, that caught my attention, HYDRO POWER! Any place that has running water can be used for generating hydro power. Think about it, its well worth it!


I wish I could do that, but the stream is too far away from the house and down in the bottom of the valley of the property. I would have to construct some sort of dam as well, since it is not a fast moving stream lol


----------



## Sturedman

Fun times with the brush hog lol

http://youtu.be/mGKKy-hphVs


----------



## Bret

Fun to see your progress. Good work. I do the brush hog trick too. I have to have someone fix my cracks and welds?


----------



## Sturedman

Since it is going to take us a few years to get things built out at the property, and during those few years we would like to enjoy it as much as possible, I decided to do this. This rv is a 1981 Winnebago Brave 28'. It's really clean, everything works including a newer 5500 watt generator. The problem is with the Chevy 454 engine in it. It has a rod knocking I think. But, since I am just going to park it and use it stationary, I had no problem with it. I traded the guy an older Glock 21 that I had paid $400.00 for. It will cost $250.00 to have moved out there. And, wala, we have a house. I think we will be able to spend days our there now, instead of just a day trip and having to come back at night. It will also let me start experimenting with solar and wind power on a smaller scale. I am happy with it, and more importantly, so is the wife lol.


----------



## Sturedman

The road to our property which is maintained by the township. Our driveway is cut in just to right. Very secluded lol



This is from the other end of the property on the road. You can barely see our barn roof now.


----------



## Joe.G

Looks like a nice area, Do you live in the country or the city now?


----------



## BlueRose

Wonderful. Love the pics.


----------



## Sturedman

Joe.G said:


> Looks like a nice area, Do you live in the country or the city now?


We live and work in Wheeling right now. The rv will allow us to spend weekends out there working, instead of just a day.


----------



## Bret

A land yacht too? You...are a King. Ever get a stiff neck brush hogging?


----------



## Sturedman

Bret said:


> A land yacht too? You...are a King. Ever get a stiff neck brush hogging?


LOL @ land yacht. It's anchored there. Engine is broke, we had it towed to the property, that's why I got it for only trading a pistol lol.

I never get a stiff neck brush hogging. I pay a guy out there to do it. He only charges $45 an hour, and what I need done takes about 4 hours. Until I get a tractor and all that stuff after we sell the house here and move out there, that's what I'm stuck with


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Wonderful! Can you live on the property while it is being built? Hate to say it but if folks know you aren't there, they tend to walk away with supplies/windows/copper pipes,etc.

I know someone who lived in a travel trailer in the barn (elec and water hookup) while the house was built. They said it was cozy and no hardship.


----------



## Sturedman

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Wonderful! Can you live on the property while it is being built? Hate to say it but if folks know you aren't there, they tend to walk away with supplies/windows/copper pipes,etc.
> 
> I know someone who lived in a travel trailer in the barn (elec and water hookup) while the house was built. They said it was cozy and no hardship.


I have thought about that. The problem is we have to work for the next 3 years, and we work about 1-1/2 hours away, and have our house here. We have talked about getting one of those containers delivered to lock things up when we aren't there. What may happen is we just continue using it as a weekend place and continue clearing, do the well, septic and foundation stuff, but the building may be after we move. Staying in the rv will be no problem while we build the house.

We've been fortunate so far, and had no visitors. The guy that bought the other part of the property is out there a lot and keeps an eye on things. Neither of us have a set schedule when we will be showing up, or even be there. So there's no pattern that someone could watch us. He's one of those hard core prepper guys, and he's always out there building and playing lol.


----------



## Sturedman

Some updates and pics since my last post. August 1st I made the last payment on my house, and I quit smoking. That frees up $800.00 a month to contribute to the property. I bought a new Husqvarna 25 hp 48" cut tractor that Lowe's had the wrong price marked on it lol. I didn't need it, but for $700.00 I couldn't refuse. The truck that I traded my $300.00 rifle for was just sitting in my yard needing too much work. I have too many other projects going on, so I put it on craigslist to trade for a 4 wheeler. I traded for 1 that I didn't care for, so I traded that for 2 more. One of those I kept, the other one I sold for $700.00. So, I now have a Yamaha Timberwolf out there to play with too lol. Haven't done a lot out there except more clearing and mowing and laying out where things will be. I've got about a dozen various pics I will post just for the heck of it. We are now saving the $800 a month until spring of next year to frame and dry in the house by May. I scavenged a bunch of tin from work for a roof on the chicken coop, and a boat load of 2 x's from office remodeling they were doing. 

Kind of looking like our private RV park 


Early morning


Impromptu fire ring


Double barrel brush burning


New lawn tractor I bought


Riding the Timberwolf


Neighbors came to visit


Put away for the night


Nighttime


----------



## Joe.G

Looking nice, I really love the barn, at some point I would put some sort of floor in the Basement section.


----------



## Sturedman

Joe.G said:


> Looking nice, I really love the barn, at some point I would put some sort of floor in the Basement section.


I am going to be building another place for all the motorized things. The barn is just going to be for animals at some point. I think then just some hay in there, and it should be good. I don't know enough about that yet :spinsmiley:


----------



## Bret

Enjoying it. Thanks.


----------



## AngieM2

Love that private RV park. That last photo of the dark and the fire is GREAT.


----------



## Sturedman

AngieM2 said:


> Love that private RV park. That last photo of the dark and the fire is GREAT.


Thanks Angie. I love our little park too! It affords us the opportunity to spend entire weekends out there now working, instead of just day trips. I wish I could get that last video to work on this site like it does the others lol. It's really cool and shows off a lot of the property.


----------



## Sturedman

*A heavy duty skid that a machine was shipped to work on. Screw a couple sheets of treated plywood on it and it becomes a 5' x 10' deck/porch for the front door of the RV . Throw nothing away anymore lol, throw it on my trailer. I'll find a use for it!*


----------



## lurnin2farm

Nice place and the price is definitely right.


----------



## Sturedman

I'll see if this video works. Just an update and plans for the day.

[ame]http://youtu.be/f4ell7m4YpU[/ame]


----------



## RonM

Great video but way too short..........you might try bales of straw around the RV to prevent the wind from getting under it,,may be a fire risk tho........


----------



## Sturedman

RonM said:


> Great video but way too short..........you might try bales of straw around the RV to prevent the wind from getting under it,,may be a fire risk tho........


Still working on my video production lol. I thought of the straw bales around the RV, but my concern would be insects, mice, bugs...etc. I don't want that to become a problem. Is that possible?


----------



## sleuth

Barn looks great but you need to get it re-sided (or at least re-painted) before it's ruined by moisture. I didn't know people designed barns with open slatted siding like that - I would have thought you'd want it closed up as tight as possible to avoid issues with moisture.


----------



## fordy

.............IF , you park the RV under tree's , the SAP will ruin the rubber roof as well as the exterior metal ! Atleast cover the roof with a Tarp , because once water infiltration occurs into the walls it will destroy the whole RV including floors and ceilings . , fordy


----------



## Sturedman

fordy said:


> .............IF , you park the RV under tree's , the SAP will ruin the rubber roof as well as the exterior metal ! Atleast cover the roof with a Tarp , because once water infiltration occurs into the walls it will destroy the whole RV including floors and ceilings . , fordy


Thanks for that suggestion Fordy...we are building a cover over with with a metal roof. I bought one of those 275 gal food grade totes, that we will use to catch the rainwater off the roof, and use it to supply the rv water. We won't drink it, but we can flush the toilet, use the sink and shower with that water.


----------



## Sturedman

Video of the east side of the property.

[ame]http://youtu.be/TF9CMYO6yJk[/ame]


----------



## Sturedman

Woo Hoo!!!! The solar panels arrived! Now just waiting on the charge controller and the inverter.


----------



## Sturedman

After adding the little deck I made from the skid they were gonna throw away


----------



## RonM

Looks like very neat set-up, with the RV, are you there every weekend......


----------



## Sturedman

We try to every weekend. A lot depends on the weather lol. Next week I will be installing the solar system. There is tons of work to do out there..... More work that weekends before we move.


----------



## John_Canada

Beautiful area! We visited an architect in Coshocton OH and he has I think 10 acres in rolling hills...fantastic area! Get some more pics as you go along. Cant wait to see your progress.


----------



## Sturedman

Woo Hoo!!!...Just scored 36 - 6" X 6" x 5' treated posts for $100.00. I needed 20 of these for my post and beam foundation for the cabin. A 12 foot one at Lowe's is $33.00 for just to just make 2 of the 20 that I needed. I wasn't looking at close to $350.00 for just the 20 I needed . Gotta love Craigslist lol


----------



## RonM

I went to school in Coshocton Ohio during the summer of 1960, I loved that part of the country, lots of **** hunters in that area.......Used to go out to a little store and get bologna and swiss cheese sandwiches...old timers were listening to the reds baseball games.........


----------



## Sturedman

Seasons are changing out there


----------



## Sturedman

Starting the solar experiments too lol


----------



## Sturedman

RonM said:


> I went to school in Coshocton Ohio during the summer of 1960, I loved that part of the country, lots of **** hunters in that area.......Used to go out to a little store and get bologna and swiss cheese sandwiches...old timers were listening to the reds baseball games.........


They still do lol. There's a little store in Cumberland, and I ride my 4 wheeler down there for the same sandwich :sing:


----------



## Sturedman

This is a load of the 6x6's that I scored on Craigslist for my foundation. Couldn't believe all of that for $100.00. I love Craigslist. Can build most of the cabin off of it lol


----------



## Sturedman

Finally got the big doors working on the barn :happy:. Now on to getting all that ugly Celotex insulation board off the outside of it!


----------



## Sturedman

Took a trip out yesterday since the weather was so nice. Look at all the turkey tracks. We should have a few nice Thanksgiving dinners in the future lol


----------



## Sturedman

If the weather holds out, next weekend I should have a culvert and the driveway stone installed...YEAH!!! The muddy hill is getting a little hard to traverse, even in 4-wheel drive


----------



## Bret

Fun to check in. Reading the tracks above--the ones on the right look like mine. They don't have a direction and are saying what do I do next.  Thanks for the coffee.

Hope the solar continues.


----------



## Sturedman

I sure wish this weather would break. We are anxious to get back to work out there. It's going to be an exciting year for St. Bernard Acres. A lot to do.


----------



## fordy

................You should put up a sign at your entry gate........'No turkey's Allowed' , and include a Pic of Elmer Fudd with his shotgun ! , fordy


----------



## Sturedman

fordy said:


> ................You should put up a sign at your entry gate........'No turkey's Allowed' , and include a Pic of Elmer Fudd with his shotgun ! , fordy


lol....I want the turkeys. I might get hungry out there.


----------



## fordy

Sturedman said:


> lol....I want the turkeys. I might get hungry out there.


 ..................Well , I've given the wording on the sign further consideration....so maybe it should say..........We don't rent turkey's....., lol , fordy


----------



## Sturedman

Went out Saturday, Feb 1, to take some barrels I get from work. Still snow covered. I really hate the groundhog.....I want spring. Can't do too much with all this snow lol


----------



## Sturedman

Just a little update on how we survived the vortex and this long cold winter. Some of the things we want to try and accomplish this year if we have the time and funds lol

http://youtu.be/4m-NzjCjiRk


----------



## Quebecker

Really enjoying the thread, thanks for the latest post. Loved the tractors parked in the park... and having a creek is a great asset.


----------



## Joe.G

Is that House you see in the Picture part of the property? If it is would that not be a better spot for you home?


----------



## Sturedman

Joe.G said:


> Is that House you see in the Picture part of the property? If it is would that not be a better spot for you home?


The house is part of the other lot that sold to someone else. He is tearing that down, and built his cabin in the far back corner of his lot. He only uses it for weekends, about 1 or 2 times a month in the warmer weather. What sucks is that the well is about 10 feet across my property line onto his lol. So, I am going to have mine own put in about halfway between the barn and my house.


----------



## Joe.G

Gotcha, at least he isn't rebuilding there that would be way to close for me.


----------



## RonM

Stu , enjoyable video, how many acres did you buy........


----------



## MNMamaBear

Love it - congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## Sturedman

RonM said:


> Stu , enjoyable video, how many acres did you buy........


It's just a tad over 10 acres. Only about 6 are really usable though, and the back side goes down pretty steep into a valley where the creek is. I believe it's a spring fed creek that originates on my property, but it's too far away and down hill to be a water source for me. 

Thanks, for watching. You can subscribe to my channel there, and keep watching the updates, as I continue onward!


----------



## Sturedman

MNMamaBear said:


> Love it - congratulations on your purchase!


Thanks a lot Mama Bear!

I think it's perfect. It will be a long 3 years of working and building. At least that's the goal lol.

Thanks, for watching. You can subscribe to my channel there on youtube, and keep watching the updates, as I continue onward!


----------



## Sturedman

Got to go out Saturday. A little too wet still do do much. Got the solar panels out for the RV, burned some more of the brush pile and cleared a little while things are dead lol









http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=270406&page=14#6H7ZXi3OFtPvvOve.99​


----------



## Bret

Good work. It will be alive and taking off in a hurry. It's the journey.


----------



## Sturedman

Another video update, and my Trailblazer sliding down the driveway for you viewing pleasure lol. Please like, and feel free to subscribe to my channel if you wish 

[ame]http://youtu.be/KHg7notseCk[/ame]


----------



## RonM

Stu, always look forward to your updates.......


----------



## Sturedman

Thanks Ron.....hopefully you can subscribe to my YouTube channel....I'll be posting a lot of vids up there as we progress.


----------



## RonM

Not real computer savvy , how do I do that....


----------



## Sturedman

RonM said:


> Not real computer savvy , how do I do that....


If you have a YouTube account you can subscribe to me. if not, you can at least look at them and like them. 

My channel ID is - larry_underwood. 

My real name is joe. Stu Redman and Larry Underwood are two of my favorite characters from "The Stand" by Stephen King lol


----------



## Sturedman

I set up a facebook page for the property if anyone wants to like it.

www.facebook.com/stbernardacres 

Also, if you would like, you could friend request me at

www.facebook.com/larryunderwood2001

People who do off-grid homesteads are often unfairly stereotyped as being anti-government, alarmists, militia members, preppers and conspirators. There is certainly an assemblage of people living off-grid that fit that description, but there are also a number of families that want to &#8220;get back to the land&#8221; and lead a more sustainable, environmentally-conscious lifestyle.


----------



## Deeplines

I like your Thread. Keep us posted.


----------



## fordy

..............Was visiting with a friend who has a remote site 80 miles distant from his home with old , large barn . He has steadily been transferring assets from home to barn that he uses to clean up his property on weekend visits . He is going to setup remote monitoring through wifi . He will install infra red sensor across the road directly behind entry gate off farm to mkt. paved road . This will be solar powered , when ingress occurs(without his knowledge) , the sensor will activate game camera's all along the road and barn . Barn coverage is 100% since all assets are stored there . 
..............He is considering burying power wires to game camera's around barn and remote solar panel and battery since cams are located in tree's , but he may use small battery powered units in tree's . Finally , he says it's possible to transmit initial data for thief ID to a remote computer for storage should thief locate and destroy game camera's . He has no idea what equipment would cost or IF Insurance carrier offers discounts for systems . , fordy


----------



## Sturedman

It's finally warming up enough to do some more work out there. Here's what we do after a long day of burning and clearing. I don't think the clearing will ever end.

http://youtu.be/h9xPhCMTi5I


----------



## Sturedman

It's getting green at St. Bernard Acres!!!!!

http://youtu.be/S78xe1tjrgI


----------



## RonM

Remember when it greens up, the mowing starts........


----------



## Sturedman

Got to go out Sunday to check on the solar panels after the storms. While there I decided to set a couple of corner posts for the foundation. It's exciting to finally see something happening besides clearing lol.

http://youtu.be/ef9PdzWXokg


----------



## RonM

Getting there...showing progress..


----------



## kycrawler

A ford 8 n tractor a 5 foot bush hog and a 3 point post hole digger where would be something I would be looking at if I were you. 2 k should buy it all you could mow 10 acres in a couple hours and set all your house posts in half a day.


----------



## Sturedman

Starting on the posts for the foundation finally 

http://youtu.be/lkHoabGngUs


----------



## Sturedman

Met a guy with a John Deere skidder. Sure made short work of all the scragly cherry trees I needed gone 

http://youtu.be/rcy9ghAgx9E


----------



## ajeoc

Any more progress this summer?


----------



## Candogirl

Nice. What a great deal you got. I really like that barn. I'm on homestead building journey as well. Great fun and always a work in progress. Enjoy!


----------



## Kwendt

Beautiful! Great barn, great piece of land.....


----------



## vpapai

Making any progress in '15? I have enjoyed your posts.


----------



## cricket49

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...floor-joists-16-center-video.html#post7358923

I think this is his latest video.


----------

